# Weapons central to your art.



## OULobo (Dec 12, 2004)

I want to start this thread to allow everyone to post the type of weapon that is central to your style. I know the common triad is the barung, the kris, and the kampilan, and some styles just use the generic term bolo, but I'm looking for more specifics. 


The only ones I know are:
I think Pekiti Tirsia claims the Gununting and somewhat the Talibong. If I am not mistaken Cabales Serrada claims the Barung, as, I think, does the Illustrisimo groups. Does anyone else have weapons rather specific to your style, like the Pira, Gunong, tenegre or any other native weapon like the Bontoc head axes.


----------

